# Quand pourrons-nous jailbreaker les IPhones 3GS ?



## magzana (2 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous ,

J'ai entendu parler que des ingénieurs ou informaticiens étaient en train de travailler sur la possibilité de jailbreaker et permettre d'installer "Cydia" sur les IPhones 3GS de manière définitive . Car si j'ai bien compris, seuls les IPhones 3G gardent en mémoire l'application Cydia, même après l'avoir éteint. 

Avez-vous des nouvelles d'une date de sortie de la manip' à faire ? Ou d'un logiciel spécial à installer ?

J'aime beacoup les applications proposées via l'Apple Store, mais j'avoue que celles de Cydia sont plus attrayantes, innovantes et esthétiques (notamment le fond d'écran avec les icônes par-dessus).

Merci d'avance,

Magzana


----------



## Goldeneye911 (2 Avril 2010)

j'avoue pas trop comprendre ce que tu sous entend par éteint? 
Parce que l'iPhone 3GS garde le jaillbreak tout le temps même après l'avoir éteint l'avoir rebooté l'avoir connecté à itunes quand tu le reformate il revient en firmware d'origine et cydia disparait. parcontre


----------



## magzana (3 Avril 2010)

En fait, j'ai lu dans des forums et certaines personnes de mon entourage m'ont dit que pour l'instant, les détenteurs d'IPhone 3GS ne peuvent pas garder en mémoire l'application Cydia (du moins les IPhones fabriqués après la semaine 40 de l'année 2009). Mais apparemment, la possibilité de jailbreaker ces IPhones est en train d'être étudiée. Je voulais juste savoir où ça en était...


----------



## Goldeneye911 (3 Avril 2010)

magzana a dit:


> En fait, j'ai lu dans des forums et certaines personnes de mon entourage m'ont dit que pour l'instant, les détenteurs d'IPhone 3GS ne peuvent pas garder en mémoire l'application Cydia (du moins les IPhones fabriqués après la semaine 40 de l'année 2009). Mais apparemment, la possibilité de jailbreaker ces IPhones est en train d'être étudiée. Je voulais juste savoir où ça en était...



le truc c'est qu'Apple a modifié le baseband des iPhone 3GS à partir de courant septembre empêchant à ce moment le jaillbreak mais à l'heure actuel je sais pas.


----------



## bmwlove (3 Avril 2010)

moi j'ai un iphone 3gs que j'ai acheter en janvier et je l'ai jailbreaké depuis fevrier et il fonctionne parfaitement sans probleme meme quand je l'éteint


----------



## magzana (26 Avril 2010)

Je reviens aux nouvelles pour savoir si quelqu'un a des infos sur la possibilité de jailbreaker de manière durable les IPhones 3GS 3.1.3 pour pouvoir y installer l'application "Cydia"...

Merci d'avance à ceux ou celles qui pourraient nous faire partager leurs infos toutes "fraîches" !!!!

Magzana


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Avril 2010)

Geohot est en train de préparer un nouveau site... (lemonra1n ou quelque chose comme ça). Tous les espoirs sont permis...


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2010)

magzana a dit:


> Je reviens aux nouvelles pour savoir si quelqu'un a des infos sur la possibilité de jailbreaker de manière durable les IPhones 3GS 3.1.3 pour pouvoir y installer l'application "Cydia"...
> 
> Merci d'avance à ceux ou celles qui pourraient nous faire partager leurs infos toutes "fraîches" !!!!
> 
> Magzana





bmwlove a dit:


> moi j'ai un iphone 3gs que j'ai acheter en janvier et je l'ai jailbreaké depuis fevrier et il fonctionne parfaitement sans probleme meme quand je l'éteint


pourquoi tu  regarde lui l'a fait


----------



## lil_flow (21 Juillet 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Geohot est en train de préparer un nouveau site... (lemonra1n ou quelque chose comme ça). Tous les espoirs sont permis...


 

tu sors ça d'où?


----------



## dlk (22 Juillet 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Geohot est en train de préparer un nouveau site... (lemonra1n ou quelque chose comme ça). Tous les espoirs sont permis...


il avait lancé un tweet à ce sujet , en disant que le site n'était pas de lui.
Puis y a quelque jour déjà il à publier sur son tweeter qu'il arrêtais le jailbreak,
enfin si tu veux jailbreaker un 3gs définitivement il y a spirit qui marche très bien avec les iphone doté de nouveau boot-rom et du logiciel 3.1.3  ou inférieur.
limera1n


----------



## lil_flow (22 Juillet 2010)

dlk a dit:


> il avait lancé un tweet à ce sujet , en disant que le site n'était pas de lui.
> Puis y a quelque jour déjà il à publier sur son tweeter qu'il arrêtais le jailbreak,
> enfin si tu veux jailbreaker un 3gs définitivement il y a spirit qui marche très bien avec les iphone doté de nouveau boot-rom et du logiciel 3.1.3 ou inférieur.
> limera1n


 

Spirit = excelente came !!!!!!


----------

